# AutoCad Programs



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

I run Auto-Cad for a living now.  You might try getting a boot leg copy but they really onto that right now.  Try to get something from pre 2006 and they not going to care to much about it.

ETA: How do you design parts on Excel?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.polycad.co.uk/

http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeship/


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I run Auto-Cad for a living now.  You might try getting a boot leg copy but they really onto that right now.  Try to get something from pre 2006 and they not going to care to much about it.
> 
> ETA:  How do you design parts on Excel?



I just curve fit two dimiensional equations into a 16ft long by 5ft wide by 2ft deep box. Then I assembled a flat platform and poped a chalk line grid on it then transfered my lines from excel to the platform.  

Recognize the Quadratic?  y=z*x^4 haha.









I did the same for the keel, but it was a combination of a straight line and a parabola. The lower chine is a parabola (x^2) and the splash rail is a Cubic (x^3)


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> http://www.polycad.co.uk/
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeship/



Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Freeship and Rhino 3D are the best combo for boat design that I've used.

I use AutoCAD, Microstation, Revit, and Sketchup on a daily basis and wouldn't use any of those to design a boat if I could avoid it. Well, maybe just for 2d details. For 3d design.....use freeship and rhino.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

You can run a free copy (time limited) of Autodesk if you are only going to do one job.

http://usa.autodesk.com/autocad/

I am old enough to just use slide rule, graph paper and spline to figure out the boats I build. Not so with aircraft though and there is a steep learning curve just for one boat.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

You're an engineer and you don't have access to cad?

Do you drive trains? Just kidding. 

I've always had access to my works versions. 

AutoCAD is ok for designing a skiff but I use my own technique I guess. I alway take my cross-sections and line them out on a 3D polyline so I can get a feel of what it's going to look like 3D. 

I've had friends make 3D models for me on some hull designs but it really didn't help much as I already had a feel of it's shape.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> You're an engineer and you don't have access to cad?
> 
> Do you drive trains?  Just kidding.
> 
> ...



Yea, My employers policy is "we have drafters for that." It Really grinds my gears. All I have is AutoCAd light from school and It isnt good enough.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cadd....ptttthpt! 

Half scale builds are the way to go in order to figure out the shape
and the construction problems to be encountered in the project.

https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/Next


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

> > http://www.polycad.co.uk/
> >
> > http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeship/
> 
> ...


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

going to try to draw one out in mastercam you can get a free trial version from their site , as well as surfcam, bobcad, gibbscam and featurecam


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> going to try to draw one out in mastercam you can get a free trial version from their site , as well as surfcam, bobcad, gibbscam and featurecam


Although I have not tried it yet, AutoCAD has released Inventor Fusion 2013 free for download. check it out and see if that's something you might like.


----------

